# Homesick Italian thinking of Retiring to Italy, good idea?



## CookehMonsta2 (Sep 3, 2016)

I'm 35, from Tuscany, been in Australia 9 years and now a citizen. My partner and myself are aghast at the price of housing in Australia, and I'm more than a little homesick.

The idea would be to buy a house somewhere non touristy in Tuscany (Pistoia, Lucca or Livorno come to mind) instead of Australia, and move over there in about 15-20 years. Rent the house out in the meantime. half a million euros will get you a three bedroom townhouse in Melbourne but in Italy you can get a bloody villa!

Is this a good idea? While my memories are rose-tinted with nostalgia and homesickness, I do remember a painful and inefficient bureaucracy not to mention a legal system which was better never to get involved in. In Australia, tax return time is joyous and painless, and you don't need to worry about getting shafted every time you need to turn to some professional for something (like buying a house or submitting a tax return).


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Do you have family/friends to look after the house in Tuscany? 

You know that renting in Italy isn't always easy. Trying to do this from abroad would seem impossible. You'll need at least somebody to handle the day to day. Collecting the rent. Handling maintenance. Dealing with the period with no renters.


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

From what we have seen nothing has changed in Italy, but there is still something wonderful about the place that makes it so worthwhile!


----------



## KenzoXIV (Nov 13, 2013)

CookehMonsta2 said:


> I do remember a painful and inefficient bureaucracy not to mention a legal system which was better never to get involved in.


Yep.. Pretty much nailed it on the head there.

Geordieborn is also right, when all is said and done it is worth it. You have to understand why you want to make the move, you may be homesick but the rest of your family?

If it is simply cost.. your right you could buy a very nice villa in Italy with half a million euros. You could buy a mansion in Bulgaria and an estate in Afghanistan but is what you can buy really a reason for investing your hard earned cash into a country. You need to be certain you will be happy in the country and not just the property. 

Come back for a few holidays first, see how you and your family like it. Wouldn't rush a move across the world because where I am seems expensive. Cheaper does not mean better! In Italys case cheaper doesnt always mean cheaper, it just means they will take many different roads to get your money instead of one obvious one.

Take your time, think with a clear head, do your research!

Kenzo


----------



## Italia-Mx (Jan 14, 2009)

Yeah, it's always a good idea to come home to your own country, especially when it's beautiful Italia, and it's not necessary, in my opinion, to take advice solely about finances from foreigners living in your country who can never understand or appreciate the culture and traditions you're homesick for. I have many friends and relatives born in Rome and Abruzzo who were thrilled to come back home for retirement after living and working in USA for many years. It was just the normal and right thing for them to do. My neighbors bought their property before they went to America and rented it out until they came back. If I were you, I wouldn't consider going any place else.


----------



## KenzoXIV (Nov 13, 2013)

Italia-Mx said:


> Yeah, it's always a good idea to come home to your own country, especially when it's beautiful Italia, and it's not necessary, in my opinion, to take advice solely about finances from foreigners living in your country *who can never understand or appreciate the culture and traditions you're homesick for*.


I do not think this is a fair comment particularly. Us foreigners living here also have home countries, cultures and traditions we are also feeling homesick for. They may not be the same traditions but the feeling of missing out on them is the same. 

A rubbish but still poignant example would be November 5th. I miss being around a bonfire with my family setting off fireworks in a tradition that means nothing to Italians or Americans. I believe that we can also appreciate other cultures and traditions just fine. It is a pleasure to be a part of them even as an outsider, even the ones I do not understand.

Homesick Italian thinking of Retiring to Italy, good idea? This was the original question.

The bottom line is everybody makes their decisions based on what motivates them. Moving to Italy for me was in effect financial suicide, I could be earning a lot more in the UK and paying a lot less in Tax, however. I love Italy, Italians, The culture and the romance and I made the decision that this was above my financial situation. You might make a different choice.

My honest opinion is do not let homesickness motivate you. Otherwise you may well find yourself being 'homesick' for Australia in the future and you will be right back at square one questioning whether you should go back.

You didn't say before what nationality your partner is, if they are Italian probably no issue but if they are Australian, will they be feeling like you are now in 9 years time? Or sooner, or later..when its too late... Homesickness really is not a good deciding factor.

It would however also be hypocritical of me to advise against moving to Italy, it is beautiful, culturally amazing and the food out of this world. I did make a financially negative choice and I would make it again.

Kenzo


----------



## CookehMonsta2 (Sep 3, 2016)

Thanks for the advice all. We've decided at our age its probably best to get started in buying a home, here in Australia. If we do decide to move back to Southern Europe in 15-20 years there's nothing stopping us from selling here and buying over there.

We were just over in 2016, loved it, but are definitely convinced Italy is a place to retire to, not to live in just yet at our age. We love big cities and inner city life too much, hell we've got half a mind to see about getting into the US (we loved LA!). 

Australian towns for retirement are deathly. Zero culture. Godawful food. Embarrassing retiree "art" galleries. While Tuscany? Well I know small to medium size town life there very well, having grown up there and emigrated in in my mid 20s. It's the little things I miss, like the natural ability to enjoy a fantastic evening with good food, friends and comparatively very little booze (compared to Anglo countries). The Apennines. Porcini mushroom picking. etc Italians know how to enjoy life on very little.


----------



## Tonymax290161 (Jan 14, 2018)

We are thinking of retiring to Italy too, but I'm not sure how buying a house worth so much money simply to rent out makes much sense to me. Why not buy one a lot cheaper and use it as a holiday home, as a rented out house will provide you with income but not somewhere to stay when you want to come over. 
If you decide to go down this route I might be in the market for a rental though


----------



## KenzoXIV (Nov 13, 2013)

CookehMonsta2 said:


> Thanks for the advice all. We've decided at our age its probably best to get started in buying a home, here in Australia. If we do decide to move back to Southern Europe in 15-20 years there's nothing stopping us from selling here and buying over there.
> 
> We were just over in 2016, loved it, but are definitely convinced Italy is a place to retire to, not to live in just yet at our age. We love big cities and inner city life too much, hell we've got half a mind to see about getting into the US (we loved LA!).
> 
> Australian towns for retirement are deathly. Zero culture. Godawful food. Embarrassing retiree "art" galleries. While Tuscany? Well I know small to medium size town life there very well, having grown up there and emigrated in in my mid 20s. It's the little things I miss, like the natural ability to enjoy a fantastic evening with good food, friends and comparatively very little booze (compared to Anglo countries). The Apennines. Porcini mushroom picking. etc Italians know how to enjoy life on very little.


Just a thought here, have you tried meeting up with Italian expats in Australia? Get a group together and regularly meet up and go out as Italians to a pizza place or nice bar, insist on speaking Italian and create a little Italy in Australia? It may help with some of the homesickness you are feeling while helping others to cope with theirs. I do not profess to know how many Italians are in Australia but if it is an option it may be well worth pursuing.

Kenzo


----------

